# Sharp pain behind pubic bone



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Im 29 weeks pregnant and today while walking i started getting a really sharp pain behind my pubic bone. It happens mainly when 
im walking although has happened a couple of times when sitting. 


I had a scan at 28 weeks which showed baby was breech and as far as i know she hasnt turned as movements are still the same. It feels a bit like when the head is engaging.


I dont think its SPD as it doesnt hurt to move my legs in any way   


Could it be her bum pushing down there or maybe she has turned without me knowing and be her head?


Thanks sally xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

it does sound like there's some part of her behind your pubic bone, she will soon move and it will ease a bit, if it gets a lot worse though, ring the hospital,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

